
In Praise of Passivity (2012) [pdf] - networked
http://studiahumana.com/pliki/wydania/In%20Praise%20of%20Passivity.pdf
======
tomohawk
I once had a doctor tell me that his chief goal was to make sure he didn't
take any action that would interfere with the healing of my body. My body
would heal just fine if it was allowed to - he was there to (at most) remove
impediments.

Too bad more politicians don't follow Calvin Coolidge's example - easily the
best president of the 20th century.

However, as voters, we tend to select for people who will "do something". In
opinion polls, we deride politicians who don't visit sites of natural
disasters, even though their presence will disrupt recovery activities.

